# 40 and another miscarriage, where to get help



## Alfiemum28 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All

Dont know where to start, feeling veryl alone today.  Live birth naturally age October 2008, missed miscarriage July 2010, scan at 10 weeks showed perfect sac but no baby.  Took a while to conceive but miscarried (twins) again at 7.5 weeks July 2011,  One heartbeat seen.  I was then lucky enough to be referred to a recurrent miscarriage clinic in the royal in Belfast and was started on folic acid and aspirin staight away.  I fell pregnant again but unfortunately again bad news in December, miscarriage at 8 weeks, heartbeat seen and all looked good at 7 weeks.  What is happening.  During this pregnancy I started clexane from week 6 and looked like such a healthy pregnancy.

2 weeks ago I ovulated at day 10 and tested positive at a pregnancy test on day 17!!!  the very same day I was to go to england to get my NK cell test done.  Cancelled the appt and was put on cyclogest 400mg twice daily.  It all looked positive as implanted early.  1 week later bleeding and cramps and tests got lighter, a chemical pregnancy, the cyclogest really did not agree with me or was I on too high a dose?  What happened?  so sad, pregnancy and babies everywhere, getting harder to remain positive.

All level one tests have been clear and I am now hopefully going to Coventry to get test for Uterine NK cells done in the next few wks by Prof Quenby, as this is not available in Northern Ireland.  It appears to be unexplained fertility.  I can get pregnant but cant hold the pregnancy.  

I ovulate every month but just dont understand what is happening.

Has anyone else had these problems and a success story as I am a feeling as if it is all over.


----------



## Millie M (May 11, 2008)

Hi Alfiemum,
So sorry to read of your problems. I have been there - trying to conceive number 2 and having several miscarriages. It's really painful and although you know you should be grateful that you have one healthy baby (and are, of course!) it is still an unbearable pain each time you miscarry. Have you looked on the hoping for another miracle thread? - you might find it supportive. You are definitely not alone, hun.

We were unexplained and for us the solution for number 2 was medicated FET and electroacupunture (& natural ivf & electroacupuncture for number 1). Have you tried ivf yet? Perhaps pgd might offer something? You are obviously really committed and prepared to travel to other countries and the fact that you are able to get pregnant naturally is really encouraging. My consultant at the Lister always used to say 'it's just a numbers game' so don't give up hope just yet.
If you are committed to a natural route my friend may offer some hope - she had 7 miscarriages and went on to have 2 natural pregnancies against all the odds. Miracles do happen!
Wishing you all the luck in the world.
Love,
Millie x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Alfiemum,

Wish i could give you some pisitive news but we are still praying for our miracle too. It is so frustrating not knowing why our babies implant but do not stay with us. i have had many mc & just finished 2nd cycle of ivf, both gave me bfp's but changed to bfn 
problem with ivf is i have had 6 embies put back & emotionally feel as if i have lost 6 babies. its been such a tough journey.
my doc has now looked at my immunes & decided my body is rejecting the babies so going to try 3rd ivf in june/july with extra meds of asprin, steroids & extra progesterone, i just pray it does the trick for us.
i try to be possitive & remember i am lucky as know what it is like to feel pregnant as many women never get that magical feeling  but not once have we made it to the 1st scan & my enjoyment of a possitive always turns wwto fear. 

sending you tons of babydust & positive energy to help make your dreams come true xxxxx


----------

